# Cancelled CG Thundercats Movie first look



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 14, 2011)

Was anybody a fan of Thundercats?  I used to love it when reruns were played on Toonami, and a CG film seemed like a pretty good concept when it came to making a film at all of the series.  But after seeing this footage...  I'm kind of glad the project was shelved.  The design looks okay despite Lion-O's new Final Fantasy hairdo, but the writing is way off, there's no enough cheese.

http://www.slashfilm.com/footage-abandoned-cgi-thundercats-movie/


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, at least we have the Anime Thundercats coming soon to fill in the void.


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Well, at least we have the Anime Thundercats coming soon to fill in the void.


 Right! then we get to bitch about something else!


----------



## theLight (Feb 14, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 14, 2011)

That was both awkward, and turrible. They should feel ashamed for even making _that_ much of a movie.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'm glad that was scrapped. But I don't really get why people have been trying so hard to revive Thundercats in the first place. Do we really need to bring back every single 80's franchise ever, even the ones that weren't all that memorable?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 15, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah, I'm glad that was scrapped. But I don't really get why people have been trying so hard to revive Thundercats in the first place. Do we really need to bring back every single 80's franchise ever, even the ones that weren't all that memorable?


 
Yes, yes they fucking do. And fuck you for thinking otherwise.

THE 80'S SHALL BE AVENGED.

Seriously, Captain America - First Avenger, coming this summer.

Wait, that's not 80's.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 15, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yes, yes they fucking do. And fuck you for thinking otherwise.
> 
> THE 80'S SHALL BE AVENGED.
> 
> ...


 But the 90's deserve so much more love, man. :[


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Captain America will be awesome. don't even pretend >:| 

Actually as meh as the voice acting was...I would have watched that movie. Though I didn't think the 80s show was the shit either so...yeah


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 15, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> But the 90's deserve so much more love, man. :[


 
Thong song, Internet, Nu metal, Kurt Cobain, boy bands, Power Rangers, Beast Wars, Hurricane Andrew, El Nino, Gulf Oil spill, massive outbreak of cell phones, instant messaging, email, cd's, digital cameras, dvds, Windows, Dolly the Sheep, Hubble Telescope, Nasa lands on Mars, Dark matter, Colombine, OJ trial, JFK Jr, Matthew Shepard, Dances with Wolves (i.e. Avatar goes Western), Silence of the Lambs, Forrest Gump, Schindlers List, Braveheart, Titanic, Jurassic Park, some Star Wars, TLK, Independence Day, Home Alone series, Armageddon, Pulp Fiction, Saving Ryans Privates, The Mummy, The bodyguard, Friends, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, Seinfeld, Cheers, Roseanne, Martin, ER, 90210, Baywatch, The Simpsons, Sailor Moon, Poke'mon, DBZ, Animaniacs, Mariah Carey, Eiffel 65, Spice Girls, Britney Spears, Radiohead, Freddie Mercury, Tupac, B I G, Blink-182, Greenday, Offspring, NIN, Marylin Manson, Pantera, The Matrix, Terminator, Tamagotchi, Pogs, Goosebumps, UFC, Tom Leykis, Resident Evil, Zelda, Star Craft, Diablo, Doom, Mortal Kombat, Dune, Half-Life, Street Fighter, N64, PS1 (and a fuck load of other games), and America had an economic surplus. 

Fuck yeah, 90's.

(Believe it or not, most of this was off the top of my head)


----------

